# Jacobs Sheep-Want to know all about them!



## Alicia G (Jun 6, 2011)

I recently seen some pictures of Jacobs sheep, and WOW! I don't have much experience with sheep, cared for some here and there, but I was never all that interested in them, Well until now! They look so amazing, with there multiple sets of horns and there marbled coloring, well I think I want some now! So can anybody tell me about these fantastic looking animals? What are they like? There personality? What do you need to keep them happy and healthy? Oh and pics please, I would love to see your Jacobs! 
Alicia


----------



## Misssc (Jun 7, 2011)

I have a few Jacobs. I bought them because I liked their spotted appearance and was interested in learning to spin.  

My Jacobs have been really hardy and haven't caused me much trouble health wise.  They do need to be shorn in the spring, have hooves trimmed as needed, etc...

As for the horns... I've come to the point that I actually prefer polled breeds of sheep.  The Jacob's horns are neat to look at, especially the four horned ones but can be very dangerous.  

Personality wise my Jacobs are very friendly.  They tamed down easy and will eat from my hand.  Mine also respect the fence better than my other breeds of sheep.  

If you get Jacobs be prepared for many people to call them goats   I don't even bother to correct them anymore.

Here are the twin lambs I had born this spring.  The sire was an unregistered two horn ram (one of my very first sheep, that sadly passed on last fall) and the dam is my extremely spoiled two horn ewe.


----------



## Alicia G (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh my word! they so adorable! I just want to hug them!
As for the horns, I had figured they would be something to have to work around. I have worked with pigs for years, some with tusks (usually breeding boars). And you would have to be VERY careful, as they would charge and try to get ya. Would it be the same Idea with the Jacobs horns(but nicer of course!  )?
Thanks


----------



## jbourget (Aug 3, 2011)

Ive got a large flock, check them out at www.fiercehornfarm.com

they are very hardy, lamb without any problems, and tak less grain then most breeds. i only give small amount during the winter and before lambing. Hay is all they need if not grass during spring summer and fall. 

Here are someof my flock i jsut got from Royal Unzicker my buddy

2 horn ram lamb









My large 4 horn ram grazing

Everybody grazing










a little guy born recently


----------



## jbourget (Aug 4, 2011)

To answer your question about the horns....NO! they dont use them in a bad way. in fact i prefer them to handle them it makes them 10x easier to catch and work with. Handles for sure. Get some!


----------



## Bossroo (Aug 4, 2011)

Any animals with horns will eventually do bodily harm to someone as they are a natural weapon against predators as well as being used for battles for breeding rights to females during breeding season. If horns  are so good... why do people dehorn their animals or breed for polled animals?  My cousin had the displeasure of being gored in her R leg by a neighbor's bottlebaby pet horned ram when she was a teen ager. Took 3 surgeries to repair  the wound and her torn 3 knee ligaments.  3 years ago one of my friends whent to a farm to buy a lamb to BBQ. Their 5 year old pet horned ram hit him in the back, knocking him down then gored him in his L arm. He had 7 stitches to close the wound and was bed ridden for about a month with a bad back. I have worked for many years with hundreds of rams at a University on fertility and behavior studies, many with horns, and I can tell you I will NEVER own a horned one. Just to ready to do battle with those horns. Yes, I too used the horns as handles, but more often then not, it made them want to fight making them untrustworthy and down right DANGEROUS.   I hope that you carry a very good farm  liability insurance.  Good luck.


----------



## Resolute (Aug 4, 2011)

I believe it would be more accurate to say that rams are dangerous, and not necessarily the horns.  Rams are known to always be aggressive, and all should apply the doctrine of "never turn your back on a ram."  

And back to Jacobs - I have three Jacob/Painted Desert hair cross ewes, and am looking for a Jacob ram to board them with for about month, around October.  Anyone know a place that does this near the WV/MD border?


----------



## jbourget (Aug 11, 2011)

I turn my back to my big ram all the time, scratch his chin and am always rough with him pulling him by his horns when i need to move him. i know my animals and he wouldnt ever use them as a weapon so you can speak for others yes, but not mine. i wouldnt have any liability issues...because he wouldnt harm anyone. but maybe you! =P 

Check JSBA.org members listing to see if anyone is in your area.


----------



## Hillsvale (Aug 11, 2011)

mine had him horns and was uncastrated... he was a darling right up until he went to freezer camp. He would butt you but so would everyone else, I don't think they mean to hurt...

Picture of our boy in linked on our web site. Our jacob was absolutely the best tasting lamb we had.


----------



## redfarmhouse (Sep 6, 2011)

So glad to see this.  We just purchased 8 jacobs from Moose Mountain Ranch.  They are being bred, will be preg checked and we will go get them in Nov.  So excited to start our flock!  Here are a few.  Next year we will be looking for a ram.


----------



## jbourget (Sep 27, 2011)

I met jennifer at the Annual meeting in Oregon a month ago. She is very scientific and knows her stuff, seems to keep nice jacobs too. congrats on your new purchases, get involved with the JSBA!


----------

